# My Horse has swelling / Lump on the Right Shoulder



## lexi1068 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi there

My quater horse Holly has a rather large lump on her front near the shoulder / chest area. It isn't causing her any pain but not 100% sure what to do. Many people are saying give it a few days when others are saying call the vet ... 

She isn't lame. Could it be a reaction to a bit, there is no wound area and have checked her over for ticks.

Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I have never heard of a horse having a reaction to a bit. Maybe she got kicked? Rolled on to a rock?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Harlee, i think Lexi meant a bite, as in a bug bite. 

Lexi, I'm not sure what it could be. You could also call a vet and ask them over the phone.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh ha ha, I feel dumb.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

It's possible that she got kicked and just swelled up. A horse that I knew got kicked once, and he had a very large lump on his chest, it had just ended up swelling and was fine in a couple of days. If you are worried about it, I would do like the above poster said, and just call the vet and talk to them over the phone. If they think it's something serious they will probably recommend that they come out.


----------

